# SOTW



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2012)

Anything with rock or rockin in the title.


zap


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## JustWood (Aug 17, 2012)

National anthem of rock!


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 17, 2012)

Dig those crazy dancers.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## smoke show (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## fishingpol (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


>



 who'd have ever thought that bagpipes could sound 'cool'.  Love that song!!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## fossil (Aug 17, 2012)

You youngsters don't know anything about good music.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)

And of course this one. Hey kids, we invented rock and roll. Mostly because we got tired of this stuff.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

How in the heck did I forget about our own Pittsburgh native, Donnie Iris?


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> And of course this one. Hey kids, we invented rock and roll. Mostly because we got tired of this stuff.



 wow....that's two minutes of my life i'll never get back!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)

So we went out and found us a truck driver. RIP Elvis. 35 years gone.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)

With Elvis we discovered that our music could piss off our parents and we wouldn't get killed. So next we invented the Rolling Stones to really make mom and dad catatonic.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)

Last one. When this movie came to our little town of 12,000 people they called the cops when this song started and we all jumped up and started dancing in the aisles.


----------



## Dix (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## fishingpol (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DAKSY (Aug 18, 2012)

zap said:


> Anything with rock or rockin in the title.
> 
> 
> zap




Nice. Long time Led Zep fan & this was their opening number when I saw them in Offenbach, Germany in 73...


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Aug 19, 2012)

You're all welcome...



I'll find a good live version, then you can all start doing your hippie dances.

"I'm gonna rock on my belly, lying on the bottom of the pool"


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## DAKSY (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Defiant (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## fishingpol (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## smoke show (Aug 21, 2012)




----------

